# FODMAP Exclusion and Milk of Magnesia



## Snail (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been using Movicol for the past 5 years as a way to control my severe IBS-C. It has worked, but I felt tired, weak and depressed on it and my dose had tripled since I started on it- in short, I was lumbering through life, lifeless.

I did a 3 week green veg juice fast and colonics which did help- probably because nothing was actually going through my system. Now I'm trying a FODMAP exclusion diet. For the first two weeks it really helped- I was going to the toilet every other day! I WAS LIKE WOW!! But now everything seems to be grinding to a hault, been taking occasional doses of milk of magnesia and epsom salts (the latter I suspect is not good).

I made up my own exclusion diet because (I'm sure you're all aware) FODMAP advice on the internet and from doctors varies. I basically formed it from the information they all correlated on.

Here it is:

I would really appreciate if you could please read my current exclusion diet for any comments and suggestions. I have formed the diet myself by correlating all the varying FODMAP diets (that seem to differ) on the internet. I have seen a slight improvement so far.


Warm lemon water
Smoothie- small bag of baby spinach, half a cucumber, 1 courgette, 2 tablespoons of chia seeds, 1 tablespoon of ground flax seed, 1 tablespoon of tahini.
Lunch- fish, 2 steamed sweet potatoes, 2 steamed parsnip.
Dinner- 1 or 2 sweet potatoes, 1 parsnip, 3 or 4 carrots. 
Additions- soaked seeds, soaked chia seeds (3 tblspns), soaked flax seeds(3 tblspns) measured when dry.

Supplements (recommended by a naturopath)
-Hepaguard forte
-High dosage of Vitamin C (magnesium ascorbate with bilberry and grapeseed extract)
-Microbiotics
-Vitamin B-12

-If I eat any of these things too much can it make my IBS-c worse?
-How often can I take Epsom salts and Milk of Magnesia?
-Someone suggested Potato Starch to stimulate peristalsis- what are your thoughts?

-Am I lacking in anything?

Any advice or discussion would be great! Thank you in anticipation!


----------



## storm896 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm on my third week of FODMAPs and our diets look pretty similar! I checked the monash app though and over 1/2 cup of sweet potatoes does contain FODMAPs so you might want to cut down on the amount you are eating. Maybe replace some of the sweet potatoes with a good green veggie like green beans, spinach or salad? This may help!


----------



## Snail (Mar 28, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!

How are you getting on? Are you taking supplements? I thought green beans would constipate you!


----------

